# TiVo HD Hard Drive upgrade Help



## wagswvu (Feb 17, 2009)

Im trying to make sense on what drive to get for my TiVo HD. On the FAQ Drive Upgrade (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...d.php?t=370784 ) guide it mention the WD10EADS and WD10EACS will not work for series 3, but the WD10EACS will work for the TiVo HD. Is that correct? What about WD10EADS? Next, WD10EVCS and WD10EVVS which are the most popular for upgrades seem to be discontinued as online retailers are reporting "As supplies last" or "item has been discontinued". So right now what is the best drive to get?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

The Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ sticky thread you're referring to is very current has all of the info you need regarding upgrading your TiVo HD.

To quickly answer your questions:



> WD10EADS and WD10EACS will not work for series 3, but the WD10EACS will work for the TiVo HD. Is that correct?


 With regard to internal hard drive upgrades, yes.



> Next, WD10EVCS and WD10EVVS which are the most popular for upgrades seem to be discontinued as online retailers are reporting "As supplies last" or "item has been discontinued".


The WD10EVCS is recommended for all applications. No idea where you read that they are discontinued...the line was just introduced a couple of months ago. They are popular so it may be a retailer's CYA in case they run out. You can easily find them at buy.com, amazon.com, etc.



> So right now what is the best drive to get?


The recommended hard drive for all applications is the DVR dedicated WD10EVCS.

Read the sticky post. It is the most accurate advice you will find on the subject. If you have any more questions it's probably best to ask them on that thread for a speedy answer.

Happy upgrading!


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Is that the drive included with the HD XL? 

Does it have that variable speed spindle mechanism (whatever model the XL has, I think it's one of those...)

I'm a little iffy on my XL's drive. I mean Western Digital has always been "okay", but it seems like they die on me after a few years, versus my Seagates, and it seems like a variable speed mechanism would make it even less reliable...

But hopefully it really is designed for DVRs. I didn't know that.

Anyway this is a totally random post


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Puppy76 said:


> Is that the drive included with the HD XL?
> 
> Does it have that variable speed spindle mechanism (whatever model the XL has, I think it's one of those...)
> 
> ...


The HDXL hard drive model number is listed somewhere on the forum if you want to search, but IIRC it's not the WD10EVCS (WD10EVVS?).

AFAIK the variable speed feature wouldn't come into play as TiVo is recording 24/7...never idles/spins down and since it requires <5400 RPM shouldn't be a concern. The specs for drive life are listed on WD's site and IIRC they are in line with with any other drive.

Like I said, I'm a Seagate guy from way back but WD has come a very long way in the past few years IMO.


----------

